# Connecting my HR20 to the internet.



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd love to connect my HR-20 to the net (for VOD when the time comes) but while I have a wireless router in my house I don't know what I need to hook up to the HR-20 to get it connected to the wireless network?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DrZ said:


> I'd love to connect my HR-20 to the net (for VOD when the time comes) but while I have a wireless router in my house I don't know what I need to hook up to the HR-20 to get it connected to the wireless network?


You need a wireless adapter with a ethernet connection (Not USB connection).


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good one that would work with the HR20? (a quick search on Amazon turned up only USB and not ethernet ones)


----------



## jabrwocky7 (Oct 22, 2006)

DrZ said:


> Can anyone recommend a good one that would work with the HR20? (a quick search on Amazon turned up only USB and not ethernet ones)


 LINKSYS WET54G 54Mbps Wireless-G Ethernet Bridge


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/SMC-Networks-SMC2870W-Wireless-Ethernet/dp/B00012PS86/ref=sr_1_3/104-3721196-0367140?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1188244673&sr=8-3

What about this one?


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

you can also use the WGA54G wireless gaming adapter from linksys. there also is a Buffalo device that allows 4 devices connected to it. Most of these can be found at the local BB.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=204114826&loc=101
$30 at buy.com and shipping is free.


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

I use a Buffalo "ethernet converter" which works great!

Signature line for specifics


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

qlanus said:


> I use a Buffalo "ethernet converter" which works great!
> 
> Signature line for specifics


I just got the Buffalo "ethernet converter" and it works perfect. Best Buy has them for $59.99. Make sure you get the converter though, there wireless router looks very similar to the converter, and there the same price.


----------



## deffdino (Oct 25, 2006)

I just picked up the Buffalo ethernet converter also. I successfully connected my HR20 to the internet. But for the life of me I can not find the instrux to set up the Media Share with my XP comp (I know it involved WMP11). Can someone please help?


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

DrZ said:


> http://www.amazon.com/SMC-Networks-SMC2870W-Wireless-Ethernet/dp/B00012PS86/ref=sr_1_3/104-3721196-0367140?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1188244673&sr=8-3
> 
> What about this one?


That's a good price. Anyone confirmed this is working in their setup?


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

vollmey said:


> I just got the Buffalo "ethernet converter" and it works perfect. Best Buy has them for $59.99. Make sure you get the converter though, there wireless router looks very similar to the converter, and there the same price.


Newegg $51.99


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

MikeR said:


> Newegg $51.99


Yeah, I had some time today and for $10 more with tax I thought I would go ahead and pick it up. 99% of all my stuff comes from Newegg though.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Ordered a Linksys WRT54GL from newegg today. You network gurus know if that will work ok with the HR20.......
If not I'll return it and order the Buffalo unit mentioned above......


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes...it's true...I am not very good with this stuff.....I currently have a desktop and laptops at my house and have a linksys wireless router hooked up to my desktop and wireless cards in my laptops. Please tell me how I would install if I purchase this "wireless bridge"....


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

qlanus said:


> I use a Buffalo "ethernet converter" which works great!
> 
> Signature line for specifics


Will this converter work with a Mac? I could not find anything listed on their site.


----------



## mikepax (Nov 11, 2005)

I also do not have a clue and need help. My computer is hooked up to my router and it only has 1 port to the computer. I want to network my HD20-100. Is there a splitter, or something that I can hook up to the one port in order to run another Cat5 cable to it or do I need a new router with more ports to hook this up to? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You will need a router with more than one port. Personally I favor the Linksys ones, but other people like other ones. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

mikepax said:


> I also do not have a clue and need help. My computer is hooked up to my router and it only has 1 port to the computer. I want to network my HD20-100. Is there a splitter, or something that I can hook up to the one port in order to run another Cat5 cable to it or do I need a new router with more ports to hook this up to? Any help will be appreciated.


What kind of router only has one port?


----------



## swinscot (Aug 28, 2007)

A network switch will allow you to do this. It will take one ethernet input and provide multiple ethernet outputs for hooking up multiple wired devices. I use one because my internet provider's modem only provides one ethernet output but I have multiple computers that I wanted to connect.

If you go to a site like newegg and look under networking hardware you will see a variety of switches.



mikepax said:


> I also do not have a clue and need help. My computer is hooked up to my router and it only has 1 port to the computer. I want to network my HD20-100. Is there a splitter, or something that I can hook up to the one port in order to run another Cat5 cable to it or do I need a new router with more ports to hook this up to? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

swinscot said:


> A network switch will allow you to do this. It will take one ethernet input and provide multiple ethernet outputs for hooking up multiple wired devices. I use one because my internet provider's modem only provides one ethernet output but I have multiple computers that I wanted to connect.
> 
> If you go to a site like newegg and look under networking hardware you will see a variety of switches.


So is this all I would need then in my case? I have MY PC hooked up to my TV, with an internet connection, so is there some sort of "splitter" or something I could use to branch the internet connection I have running to my PC?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

nick1817 said:


> So is this all I would need then in my case? I have MY PC hooked up to my TV, with an internet connection, so is there some sort of "splitter" or something I could use to branch the internet connection I have running to my PC?


You need something like this...

http://www.amazon.com/tag/ezxs55w/products/ref=tag_tdp_sv_istp/002-6325503-3732059

It is a switch. Get a switch, not a hub. They are fairly inexpensive. Plug the cable going to the PC into the switch. Plug a cable from the PC to the switch. Plug a cable from the switch to the HR20. All cables must be Cat 5 or better network cables.


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wopuld the connection coming from my cable modem go to the switch firs, then one from the switch to the PC/HR-20? That makes sense...I didn't think I needed some fancy router or wireless.


----------



## swinscot (Aug 28, 2007)

I believe so. Essentially the switch will split the internet connection to multiple destinations. In my case, my switch has five ethernet ports. I hook up one of the ports to my DSL modem. Then I can hook up any of the other four ethernet ports to any device (Computer, HR20, Xbox360, etc) that I want to have internet access.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

nick1817 said:


> Wopuld the connection coming from my cable modem go to the switch firs, then one from the switch to the PC/HR-20? That makes sense...I didn't think I needed some fancy router or wireless.





Spanky_Partain said:


> You need something like this...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/ezxs55w/products/ref=tag_tdp_sv_istp/002-6325503-3732059
> 
> It is a switch. Get a switch, not a hub. They are fairly inexpensive. *Plug the cable going to the PC into the switch. Plug a cable from the PC to the switch. Plug a cable from the switch to the HR20. All cables must be Cat 5 or better network cables.*


See post...

Edit
I did forget to tell you after making the cable adjustments and adding in the switch, run the HR20 networking setup and everything should work.


----------



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

Not too knowledgeable about this stuff...will the Buffalo ethernet converter mentioned above work for connecting my HR20 to the internet?
Wireless router connected to modem: Linksys SRX 200
I have a desktop that I hardly use connected to one port. Rest of ports are unused.
So I'd like to connect my HR20 and my HD DVD player to the internet but they are both located at the opposite end of the house.
Will the Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP work and how hard is the setup once I get it?


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

You don't need the more expensive converter. I'm using two Buffalo routers that both have settings to function as bridges/repeaters. Circuit City has a very good deal (with rebate) on one of them I'm using now successfully with one of my HR20s:

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Buffalo-Technology-Wireless-G-High-Speed-Router-WHR-G125/sem/rpsm/oid/184832/catOid/-12980/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do



vollmey said:


> I just got the Buffalo "ethernet converter" and it works perfect. Best Buy has them for $59.99. Make sure you get the converter though, there wireless router looks very similar to the converter, and there the same price.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

bobojay said:


> Ordered a Linksys WRT54GL from newegg today. You network gurus know if that will work ok with the HR20.......
> If not I'll return it and order the Buffalo unit mentioned above......


Depends where it will be connected. If it is connected directly to Cable modem or DSL modem, then cabled to the HR20, yes it will work.

The WRT54GL can also be loaded wth DD-WRT firmware and be used as a wireless bridge. I have an early version of the WRT54G that has the DD-WRT firmware and works fine on one of my downstairs TV's. Have used it for years with my SD Tivo networked with my others.


----------



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

Southpaw said:


> Not too knowledgeable about this stuff...will the Buffalo ethernet converter mentioned above work for connecting my HR20 to the internet?
> Wireless router connected to modem: Linksys SRX 200
> I have a desktop that I hardly use connected to one port. Rest of ports are unused.
> So I'd like to connect my HR20 and my HD DVD player to the internet but they are both located at the opposite end of the house.
> Will the Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP work and how hard is the setup once I get it?


Anybody want to help this poor guy out?


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Southpaw said:


> Not too knowledgeable about this stuff...will the Buffalo ethernet converter mentioned above work for connecting my HR20 to the internet?
> Wireless router connected to modem: Linksys SRX 200
> I have a desktop that I hardly use connected to one port. Rest of ports are unused.
> So I'd like to connect my HR20 and my HD DVD player to the internet but they are both located at the opposite end of the house.
> Will the Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP work and how hard is the setup once I get it?


Yes the Buffalo ethernet converter will work. Others here have successfully linked their HR20. 


cygnusloop said:


> I am using the Buffalo 4-port wireless bridge (see sig), and it is working great for VOD (pretty much plug and play). It also works fine for media share.


I believe you have the WRT54GX2 (or 4)

Once you get it, post your specific problems here.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> You need a wireless adapter with a ethernet connection (Not USB connection).


I am not a network guru by any means, so if anyone else out there wants a simple solution to connect to their wireless home network the Buffalo ethernet adapter is the way to go! Very easy install - took all of 5-10 minutes to configure, then made the connections. Went to network in the setup menu and my HR20 is now connected to the internet That's all we need to be ready for VOD, right?

So easy a caveman can do it


----------



## Dokman (Jun 25, 2007)

I used the Buffalo Router and Access Point from Newegg.
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16833162134
Nice thing about the Buffalo is it gives you four connection ports. I tried the Linksys game adapter with no success and very expensive compared to the Buffalo. The Buffalo took me no time to get working.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

The Buffalo router and access point will work just fine - I want to explain one thing based upon the diagram (picture with green line for your NW cable to wall) of your home setup you posted.

You have a cable going to a cable modem, and usually one RJ45 network (NW) cable port out of the cable modem. When you have one device on the internet, that one network cable can go directly from the cable modem to the one device. In order to have a home network with several devices sharing the internet connection, that one cable modem NW cable needs to go to a router. The router is given an IP address by the cable modem and your cable internet service, and the router creates a virtual network that your computer and the rest of your network is connected to. The router gives out private network addresses to each device on your private network, tracking the addresses, and maintaining them across computer or HR20 resets/reboots. 
It does not matter if you use a wireless router or a home network wired router - just that you use a router and NOT a switch. A router grants private IP addresses to your home network devices, where a swtch just passes traffic thru. This matters because many cable systems do not provide multiple IP addresses (and also because cable modems are prone to changing IP addresses on a power fail or a reset).
When you have one computer attached to a cable modem, this is not an issue but when you have more than one device (multiple computers or an HR20 plus your computer) you need a router to provide addresses for each device and to create the private network so your devices will have predictable addresses not prone to change each time the cable modem bounces.

Again, the Buffalo router and wireless access point will work fine and are great choices - the wall RG6 cable goes to the cable modem, and the one RJ45 NW cable goes from the cable modem to the Buffalo router WAN input connection. Your computer plugs into one of the Buffalo NW output ports. The wireless network carries the signal to the access point which connects to the HR20 input. If you had a wired connection to your HR20 then you would connect a network cable to anothe output port on your router and the other end of that cable goes into the HR20. In both cases each device (your computer and the HR20 in this case) is granted a private network address by the router. These addresses do not change and you are insulated from external network bounces and cable modem resets (except of course that you cannot reach the internet during a cabke modem outage).

BTW, having a private network adds a modest layer of security for your computer (but you still have to use great care on what web sites you browse to, which links you follow, and especially on what "free" offers you try).


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

bmerrow said:


> The Buffalo router and access point will work just fine - I want to explain one thing based upon the diagram (picture with green line for your NW cable to wall) of your home setup you posted.
> 
> You have a cable going to a cable modem, and usually one RJ45 network (NW) cable port out of the cable modem. When you have one device on the internet, that one network cable can go directly from the cable modem to the one device. In order to have a home network with several devices sharing the internet connection, that one cable modem NW cable needs to go to a router. The router is given an IP address by the cable modem and your cable internet service, and the router creates a virtual network that your computer and the rest of your network is connected to. The router gives out private network addresses to each device on your private network, tracking the addresses, and maintaining them across computer or HR20 resets/reboots.
> It does not matter if you use a wireless router or a home network wired router - just that you use a router and NOT a switch. A router grants private IP addresses to your home network devices, where a swtch just passes traffic thru. This matters because many cable systems do not provide multiple IP addresses (and also because cable modems are prone to changing IP addresses on a power fail or a reset).
> ...


Got the Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP yesterday, hooked it up to the HR20-700, ran the network setup and the HR20 recognizes it, and says I am hooked up to the network, and to the internet. I am running XP on my home network, and need to know what I need to do to view my Pix or listen to music. My network sees it as WRT54G. I am running WMP11 and have sharing turned on. What do I do on the HR20 to see the computer?, or what else do I need to do?
Thanks in advance for any help.
Errol


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

this may be a stupid question: isn't a wireless network not a good idea to connect to the HR20 for on demand stuff?

the fastest most people have now is b/g routers...if we're downloading an HD movie, that's a bottleneck that would make the download take days, right?


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

anubys said:


> this may be a stupid question: isn't a wireless network not a good idea to connect to the HR20 for on demand stuff?
> 
> the fastest most people have now is b/g routers...if we're downloading an HD movie, that's a bottleneck that would make the download take days, right?


802.11g at 54Mb/s is way faster than any ISP connection I'm aware of so it won't be the bottleneck. The main thing is to have a good strong signal so you don't get disconnects. I just picked up the buffalo WHR-HP-G54 and their ethernet converter and wow what a difference. These two have some of the strongest signal ratings and it really helps.

My DSL is 3Mbps. HD VOD over this will be difficult I'm sure. I'm still waiting for FIOS in my area .

-steve


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

To see the computer on the HR20 you do need to specifically share a folder within WMP11. I am at work and do not have access so working from memory - I recall that just enabling sharing is not enough as one does need to share something. For music you will need to define a playlist in order to see music as I recall. And, you need a My Pictures folder with something in it to see pictures. There may be other paths that also work but I recall having to define things to get access to picture or music.
Feel free to email me at [email protected] dot com with specific questions as I am committed to your success with the HR20 (I benefitted from the forum and want to give back to the community!!).


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

If you don't want wireless and can't or don't want to run wire you can use Powerline Ethernet adapters. Plug these into a wall outlet on both ends and run ethernet to your HR20 and your router and it will use your house electrical wiring for the connection. All of the standard players make them and Powerline is a standard so you can mix and match.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

rayxxxle said:


> Got the Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP yesterday, hooked it up to the HR20-700, ran the network setup and the HR20 recognizes it, and says I am hooked up to the network, and to the internet. I am running XP on my home network, and need to know what I need to do to view my Pix or listen to music. My network sees it as WRT54G. I am running WMP11 and have sharing turned on. What do I do on the HR20 to see the computer?, or what else do I need to do?
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> Errol


I was in a similar situation and just networked myself. I had no luck with WMP11 but the free TVersity program worked great for me. www.tversity.com Do a search of "tversity" here and you'll find tons of info. Twonky is the other program that does the same thing, but it's not free. www.twonkyvision.de It does have a free trial period.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

bmerrow said:


> To see the computer on the HR20 you do need to specifically share a folder within WMP11. I am at work and do not have access so working from memory - I recall that just enabling sharing is not enough as one does need to share something. For music you will need to define a playlist in order to see music as I recall. And, you need a My Pictures folder with something in it to see pictures. There may be other paths that also work but I recall having to define things to get access to picture or music.
> Feel free to email me at [email protected] dot com with specific questions as I am committed to your success with the HR20 (I benefitted from the forum and want to give back to the community!!).


Thanks,
I will be emailing you. After rebooting everything, my WMP11 does see the "unknown Device", and I set it up to share. My HR20 says it sees the network, and internet. My main question, is what do I do on the HR20 to see pictures, and/or play music. I have created a playlist of pictures in WMP11, but I don't see any way to specifically share that playlist, or how to access it from the HR20. 
Errol


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

rayxxxle said:


> Thanks,
> I will be emailing you. After rebooting everything, my WMP11 does see the "unknown Device", and I set it up to share. My HR20 says it sees the network, and internet. My main question, is what do I do on the HR20 to see pictures, and/or play music. I have created a playlist of pictures in WMP11, but I don't see any way to specifically share that playlist, or how to access it from the HR20.
> Errol


Press "Menu" on the remote. You should see a line in there that says "Music & Photos", highlight it and go have some fun...


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm in the same boat with networking too. I've got a D-Link DI624 router hooked to a AT&T dsl Speedstrean 4100 modem. From the router I have a Desktop 'puter hooked. All other ports on the router are open.
I also have a laptop with wireless in the network. The desktop and router are on one end of the house and the HR20 & laptop is on the other.
I picked up a Linksys WRT54GL router from newegg this week. Tried to get it to work with no luck. Bought a Buffalo WHR HP G54 router/access point today from Best Buy. No luck on it even being able to get to the web based config screen. I have reset it twice in case I somehow changed the IP address with no luck on that either.
I'm about to give up completely on this HR20 networking thing........


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Press "Menu" on the remote. You should see a line in there that says "Music & Photos", highlight it and go have some fun...


Thanks Spanky, but no Music & Photos on the menu . Any ideas will be appreciated.

Errol


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

I read in the Buffalo owner's manual that you can manually setup the unit with a web browser with any operating system (Mac, Linux, etc.) by selecting the SSID of the wireless network and the WPA password etc.

I have my Linksys wireless WRT54G router setup with DHCP OFF so I manually set static IPs on all my network devices. If I set the Buffalo with a static IP address what then do I set for an IP address on the HR20? Does it need it's own static IP also? I guess I don't completely understand how the "bridge" part of the Buffalo adapter works.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

If your HR20 passed the network connection test (you said it did in an email), and if you enabled sharing in WMP11 for the Unknown device you saw as the HR20 (also in your email), then an HR20 Menu Reset (reboot) should result in seeing the Music and Pictures menu item.
Note that it is important to have a Playlist defined to see any Music, and if you have configured sharing defaults you need to review them and ensure the folder you want shard are available to all computers. Although Microsoft will issue a warning if you select allow all computers access in WMP11, I encourage that option as it eliminates this potential cause of seeing nothing.
Mind you, after each change to WMP11 config you may have to do a Menu Reset on your HR20 to attempt to reaccess for Music and Pictures.

After you get online and are happy seeing pictures and listening to music: Note that if your WMP11 computer goes offline and you get a message on your HR20 about yourcomputername going offline, you "may" have to repeat the menu reset of the HR20 to get the menu item back.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

MrLatte said:


> I read in the Buffalo owner's manual that you can manually setup the unit with a web browser with any operating system (Mac, Linux, etc.) by selecting the SSID of the wireless network and the WPA password etc.
> 
> I have my Linksys wireless WRT54G router setup with DHCP OFF so I manually set static IPs on all my network devices. If I set the Buffalo with a static IP address what then do I set for an IP address on the HR20? Does it need it's own static IP also? I guess I don't completely understand how the "bridge" part of the Buffalo adapter works.


Yes, set static IP's for everything you have on your network if DHCP is turned off.

Using a static connection in this scenario...

Router IP Address = 192.168.1.1
if DHCP is enabled on your router...
Router DHCP Starting Address = 192.168.1.100 
Router Number of DHCP Clients Allowed = 10

Wireless Ethernet Bridge IP Address 1= 92.168.1.49
Wireless Ethernet Bridge Subenet Mask = 255.255.255.0
Wireless Ethernet Default Gateway = 192.168.1.1
Wireless Ethernet DNS = 192.168.1.1

HR20 IP Address = 192.168.1.50
HR20 Subnet Mask = 255.255.255.0
HR20 Default Gateway = 192.168.1.1
HR20 DNS = 192.168.1.1

This should give you an idea of what the IP scheme should look like on the HR20 and what the router looks like.

This will allow your browser to also go to your ethernet bridge for configurations. From your PC open a browser and put in http://192.168.1.49 , you will then be connected to the ethernet bridge.

ethernet bridge may equal a wireless game adapter

PS
I recommend setting up security WEP, WPA, or WPA2 on any wireless connection.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

rayxxxle said:


> Thanks Spanky, but no Music & Photos on the menu . Any ideas will be appreciated.
> 
> Errol


Then the media server is not running. The media server is WMP11, or Twonky, or Taversity. The WMP11 is to share your library and then allow the "Unkonwn Device". If you did not click the allow for the Unknow device, it will not work.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Yes, set static IP's for everything you have on your network if DHCP is turned off.
> 
> Using a static connection in this scenario...
> 
> ...


So Spanky, reading your scenario here....if my DHCP is turned off on the router, (it is). If I use your example above, I should be able to make this Buffalo router/access point I just bought work, as an access point?
Or is that just wishful thinking??


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Whoops, the DHCP server on the router is enabled....so does this mean that I need to give the Buffalo a specific address, or let the router do that??


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

It's a matter of preference - but I install any Access Points/Bridges with fixed IP addresses.
When I set up my Linksys WET54G bridge for my HR20 - I gave it a fixed IP below the range my router provides for DHCP.
So, the router allows DHCP addresses in the 192.168.x.50 to .255 range.
I gave the bridge a fixed address of 192.168.x.45

That way if I want to access the bridge (through the HTML interface), I type 192.168.x.45 in my browser and I have access - I don't have to guess what IP it might have gotten from the DHCP server....

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

dbmaven said:


> It's a matter of preference - but I install any Access Points/Bridges with fixed IP addresses.
> When I set up my Linksys WET54G bridge for my HR20 - I gave it a fixed IP below the range my router provides for DHCP.
> So, the router allows DHCP addresses in the 192.168.x.50 to .255 range.
> I gave the bridge a fixed address of 192.168.x.45
> ...


I'll give this a try to see what happens. I assume??? that I need to set up security on the Buffalo to match the network. It's just a basic WEP setup because we live in the sticks, just lucky enough to get DSL. And broadcasting on the same channel.
We are the last house on the line to be able to get DSL because of distance reasons.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

What do I enter as the default gateway on the HR20 advance screen, the routers IP or the modems IP??
I also assume that I enter on the advance screen the manually entered IP address of the Buffalo access point??


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Yes, set static IP's for everything you have on your network if DHCP is turned off.
> 
> Using a static connection in this scenario...
> 
> ...





bobojay said:


> What do I enter as the default gateway on the HR20 advance screen, the routers IP or the modems IP??
> I also assume that I enter on the advance screen the manually entered IP address of the Buffalo access point??


Here is an example, use the router IP for DNS and Gateway ip setup.


----------



## skakusha (Sep 16, 2006)

sjniedz said:


> Will this converter work with a Mac? I could not find anything listed on their site.


It works with a Mac. I set it up with my Macbook and has 4 ports. I installed it today and tested it extensively.

I cut and paste the info I posted from another thread. I hope this helps.
_________________________________

Simple, but Great Network Ready Solution for Multiple HR20's
I am not sure this is the best thread to post this, but I thought I would share what I learned in prepping for VOD. I missed the CE, but I was not network ready anyways. Hopefully those of you prepping for network readiness will find this useful.

Since I have 2 Hr20's and a Slingbox (was using power/etherent converter) I looked and found a wireless bridge with 4 ethernet ports, which I just set up:

http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Techno...89921-4076654?

It was $58.13, and far exceeded my old Linksys Gaming Adapter, which had many issues. Took me less then 2 minutes to set up via my Macbook, and it is up and running. I am getting improved streaming speeds on my Singbox, with much more reliability and speed consistency.

If you know a better place to post this please let me know, or feel free to pass it along.


----------



## skakusha (Sep 16, 2006)

dsm said:


> 802.11g at 54Mb/s is way faster than any ISP connection I'm aware of so it won't be the bottleneck. The main thing is to have a good strong signal so you don't get disconnects. I just picked up the buffalo WHR-HP-G54 and their ethernet converter and wow what a difference. These two have some of the strongest signal ratings and it really helps.
> 
> My DSL is 3Mbps. HD VOD over this will be difficult I'm sure. I'm still waiting for FIOS in my area .
> 
> -steve


I agree. The wireless part is not the issue since it can handle 54Mb/s. I stream recoded HD via my Macs and PC's within the network. Sometimes I hit teh files directly and use Quicktime, and sometimes I use iTunes or Front Row and the streaming si awesome. I have been using mixed environments of PC's and Macs.

I am curious to see how VOD will work, but I think it will be pretty fast since I am on an 8 Mbps network. Streaming makes a huge difference, beuase it avoids taht annoying sit and wait issue.


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

If you have a wireless bridge like the BUFFALO WLI-TX4-G54HP hooked up to an HR-20 how do enter the wireless security information like WPA?


----------



## Clingpeach (May 23, 2007)

I have an extensive home network with gigabit switches.
I purchased a WLI-TX4-G54HP. I ran a ethernet cable from the switch to the Ethernet Converter and a ethernet cable from the WLITX to the back of the HD DVR. The receiver is hanging up.
WHAT AM I DOING WRONG. DO I NEED EXTRA HARDWARE?


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Spanky, well, while the new CE 0194 is downloading here's my latest info....

Buffalo configured as you suggested:
DLink router DHCP is on.. router IP address is 192.168.2.1
Hands out addresses from 192.168.2.100 to 199
Buffalo set up as an access point
WEP settings entered...on same channel no. 6
Gave it an address of 192.168.2.49
Gave HR20 address of 192.168.2.50

HR20 settings are:
192.168.2.50
255.255.255.0
Default Gate 192.168.2.1
DNS 192.168.2.1

Still won't access internet. Router won't recognize access point. Can't access through browser from wireless laptop.....

Any ideas??


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Any ideas anybody??


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Clingpeach said:


> I have an extensive home network with gigabit switches.
> I purchased a WLI-TX4-G54HP. I ran a ethernet cable from the switch to the Ethernet Converter and a ethernet cable from the WLITX to the back of the HD DVR. The receiver is hanging up.
> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG. DO I NEED EXTRA HARDWARE?


Cling,
The Buffalo G54HP is not designed for hard wiring to the switch, only wireless. If you don't have wireless capability, the G54HP won't work with your setup. If you do have wireless, just unplug the wire from the switch to the G54HP, and leave the cat 5 cable from it to the HR20 hooked up. Use the instructions and CD that came with the Buffalo to finish the setup if necessary. I still cannot get WMP11 to work even though WMP sees the buffalo, and the HR20 says I am connected to the network, and the internet. I still cannot get a menu option on the HR20. So at least it appears I am ready for DOD when it is released.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

bobojay said:


> Spanky, well, while the new CE 0194 is downloading here's my latest info....
> 
> Buffalo configured as you suggested:
> DLink router DHCP is on.. router IP address is 192.168.2.1
> ...


The Buffalo WHR HP G54 is not an ethernet bridge. It is an router or access point. As it is with the default firmware, it may not work. I cannot find any settings in the online user guide that sets this to an ethernet bridged device. The swtich sets it to an access point or a router. Buffalo is saying it can bridge further away devices. That is a play on words, it is NOT a ethernet bridge by definition.


----------



## skakusha (Sep 16, 2006)

bobojay said:


> Spanky, well, while the new CE 0194 is downloading here's my latest info....
> 
> Buffalo configured as you suggested:
> DLink router DHCP is on.. router IP address is 192.168.2.1
> ...


I am not sure if you purchased the router or the ethernet bridge. The model numbers are very similar, and this may be your issue. I have listed the two items below:

Buffalo Technology Air Station Turbo G High Power Wireless Ethernet Converter ( WLI-TX4-G54HP (NOTE: This is what you want if you need a wireless bridge to speak to your router.)

Buffalo WHR-HP-G54 Wireless-G MIMO Performance Router and Access Point (Note: This would require you to hard wire ethernet to the router, or you would still need to buy the above item to be fully wireless.)

I hope this helps. Once you are sure of the model then perhaps we can give you better help.

I am fully DHCP, so I just changed static IP on my computer so that I could use my Macbook. I don't do WEP in my environment, as I prefer Mac filtering. I did not use the software even though I have a few Windows loaded PC's. I prefer internet browser and not loading the software.

I hope this helps.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Spanky_Partain said:


> The Buffalo WHR HP G54 is not an ethernet bridge. It is an router or access point. As it is with the default firmware, it may not work. I cannot find any settings in the online user guide that sets this to an ethernet bridged device. The swtich sets it to an access point or a router. Buffalo is saying it can bridge further away devices. That is a play on words, it is NOT a ethernet bridge by definition.


Well the reason I bought the Buffalo WHR-HP-G54 is that's what the DTV/Computer guru at Best Buy told me to get. And I also think someone on here somewhere said they use it too.
So I guess I'll take it back and switch out with something else.

Thanks guys for the help. Maybe I'll get this straighted out in the next week. Problem is, the closest Best Buy is 40 miles from my house. We just happened to be in that area last week.


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

skakusha said:


> I am not sure if you purchased the router or the ethernet bridge. The model numbers are very similar, and this may be your issue. I have listed the two items below:
> 
> Buffalo Technology Air Station Turbo G High Power Wireless Ethernet Converter ( WLI-TX4-G54HP (NOTE: This is what you want if you need a wireless bridge to speak to your router.)
> 
> ...


Hey guys - sorry in advance if this has been explained, but I'm having trouble interpreting the advice you are giving and making it applicable to my situation. Any help you can provide would be appreciated. I'm running Verizon Fios to a standard 4 port router (sorry I'm not at home, so I can't give you the name, but it came when I got the service.) I'm using one of the "out" ports to go to a Lynksys 54g wireless router - which provides service for the home latops. I'm using another "out" port to run a 65' cat5 wire to my media room - where it's connected directly to a slingbox media av. I'm getting great thru put and am happy with the current set up. I'd like to add the HR20 to have internet access for VOD via that existing 65' cat 5 cable. The two units (Slingbox and HR20) are sitting right next to each other. What router/Adapter/switcher would work within this set up.

Networking is obviously not a strong point of mine, so I'm hoping you guys can clarify for me...thanks for the help....

Marlen


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

Since you have a hard wired set up to your media room you can just get a another standard 4 port router and put that in your media room and plug the 65' cable and both other devices into that.


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

dminches said:


> Since you have a hard wired set up to your media room you can just get a another standard 4 port router and put that in your media room and plug the 65' cable and both other devices into that.


Great! that's what I was hoping for, but was getting a little worried when I reading about the router assignin random IP's and stuff. Thanks for the quick response...


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

I bit the bullet last night and we went for the 40 mile ride down to our closest Best Buy. Traded the Buffalo router for a Linksys WGA54G Game adapter.
Did the web setup and entered my WEP settings and guess what?
It hooked right up after plugging into the HR20! Did the test etc, downloaded an episode of Miami Ink last night from TLC VOD, overnight that is, took 5hrs. by my count. Just now watched it, and all is fine.:lol: 

Thanks you guys for all the help!!


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

bobojay, did you hook the Linksys up to your router wired, set up the WEP and then untether or did you do the web set up wirelessly?


----------



## deviousracing (Aug 18, 2007)

do you know if you can hook a hub/switch to any of the wireless gateways? I emailed dlink and belkin and linksys, they chose not to answer the question and told me to call their sales dept... which i dont want to. I would plug a slingbox and the hr20 into the switch


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken you can take one Ethernet cable that's going to a device and plug it into the WAN port of an Ethernet hub or switch (preferably a switch) and this will give you additional ports. This device does not require any setup and you don't assign it an IP address.

You don't want to use another router. A router performs NAT (network address translation) and also can be used to dynamically assign IP address which would conflict with your main router.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

dminches said:


> bobojay, did you hook the Linksys up to your router wired, set up the WEP and then untether or did you do the web set up wirelessly?


I hooked it up to the laptop I have via cable. Pulled up the web setup which was a piece of cake. Made the setup as per Spankys' directions above, saved them. Unhooked, hooked to the HR20, rechecked the HR20 settings, hit test connection, and all was well. Linksys recommends doing setup through the router through hardwired connection.

Only problem I've seen so far is that I can't access the Linksys from either of the 2 computers to revise/check settings. I don't forsee having to do that though unless D* makes some kind of a change.

I've had the media player function going all afternoon playing back all the saved photos and music we have on the desktop computer. Worked flawlessly so far. Pretty neat......
The wife was excited about the possibilities of the setup. Unusual for her and any kind of media stuff.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

As you may remember, I got my Buffalo hooked up, and the HR20 could see the network, and the internet, but would not ever show me the menu for photos and music. This was on a P4 running XP Home, and had both WMP11 and TVersity running. I messed around with it for three days, with no luck in getting the menu.

I then set up WMP11 for sharing on another computer on my network that is running XP Pro, and ran the Buffalo software on that machine. It immediately found the Buffalo, and the unknown device showed up almost immediately in WMP11. I shared with it, and went to the HR20. Menu was there for sound and photos. When I clicked on it, it showed both computers (XP Home, and XP Pro). Turned off the XP Pro machine, and sharing is working fine with the original machine that I wanted to share photos and music from.

Don't know what made the difference, but I am a happy camper.:hurah: 

Thanks for all of your help and advice.

Errol


----------

